# Bookcast to Vivarium! First attempt...



## dmr22 (Oct 31, 2008)

Going well so far after a bit of swearing and help from my friend and dad for cutting some wood lol. It's going to house my Royals at the top and my Leo's at the bottom...Hopefully, if all goes to plan!

Firstly...bought a bookcase from B&Q for £20...









Then added a wooden lip at the bottom...not as easy at it looks! so awkward to drill/screw assembly joining blocks an that angle!









Then....cut the top shelf to 18" so my Royals have 2 levels (where basking spot wil be) again....not very easy to attatch level but looks ok i guess!









Then added the glass runners at the bottom, and also on the top but no pic of that yet lol









NEARLY finished! all i need to do is to seal it all, not looking forward to thar and then the glass! which i need to find somewhere to cut to size and the right type etc...oh and screw in light fittings...buuuut not too bad for a first go! quite exciting :2thumb:
Anyone else had much success?!


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

looks cool so far! keep us updated... : victory:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Neat!!! Can I ask what width the bookcase is please? am wondering about doing this myself


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

what are the measurement of this bookcase?
looks really good


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

as above what are the measurement of this bookcase? looks good


----------



## noob (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice.

Saved yourself some good dollah too :2thumb:


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

That looks a little small, how many reps are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

Only joking, looks great!


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good! Well done


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

looks good so far


----------



## dmr22 (Oct 31, 2008)

it measures about 11" deep (not as deep as i wanted) but finding deeper wasnt easy! and is about 31" long/wide....with an extra 18" level for the 2 young royals at the top so they have more space :no1: alot of people seem to be converting coz its cheaper! not as simple as i first thought....we'll see for sure wen it comes to the glass....if it fits :hmm:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

dmr22 said:


> it measures about 11" deep (not as deep as i wanted) but finding deeper wasnt easy! and is about 31" long/wide....with an extra 18" level for the 2 young royals at the top so they have more space :no1: alot of people seem to be converting coz its cheaper! not as simple as i first thought....we'll see for sure wen it comes to the glass....if it fits :hmm:


I wondered about the depth - we thought about converting a kitchen cupboard carcass we had hanging around, but decided against it because it wasn't deep enough - think it was about the same as yours, 11" or so.

Yours is looking good though!!

We have just now finished building a normal viv, has turned out really well, just need to do the finishing touches


----------



## dmr22 (Oct 31, 2008)

yea not the deepest but only 3 small Leo's goin in bottom and 2 young royals...hence the extra shelf for mor space!


----------

